# Learning a new language w/Rosetta Stone



## dakuda (Jul 18, 2009)

I have decided to brush up on my Spanish.  I took four years in high school, but that was some time ago.  Is Rosetta Stone worth it?  It is pricey.  Has anyone used it with success?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello DaKuda:
Yes, I have used Roseta Stone; bought it from Sam's Club many years ago for something like $30. It costs a lot more than that now but I can tell you it works. It gives you different options for learning; conversational, translational, read and write. I was able to carry on a conversation with Mexican waiters in a short time but, I discovered Spanish can't be spoken in a Southern Drawl. So much for understanding the guys standing around in Wal Mart, I still don't know what they call me when I pass.
Glenn


----------



## djbig (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes rosetta stone is definitely worth it. If you are disciplined enough to use it regularly, you will come out far better than taking an actual class.


----------



## StarPollux99 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, easily the best option besides taking a class. It is kinda spendy though but that's because it does work well.


----------



## BantyMom (Aug 6, 2009)

We've installed it in the computer room at school for our kids who are trying to learn English. It's helped quite a bit and it adapts to each child. For an adult with discipline to stick to it, I would think it would be great! If you get it, use it, and then listen to a Spanish news program or watch a novella for about 30 min. for homework. It will help a lot.

And if you want help with Spanish, we can always exchange PMs in Spanish.


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

is it only spanish that is offered?


----------



## BantyMom (Aug 19, 2009)

No. More than 30 languages are available.


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

I speak fluent spanish, and have for many years. I learned by listening to the CD's that teach you basic phrases and words. I downloaded them online for about $2-3 each. I think they had 1- different CD's you could choose from.


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 15, 2009)

Roseta Stone is a good choice to brush up your Spanish. but you should follow it in  a regular basis to get the result equal to attending the class.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 15, 2009)

Work in a kitchen in Texas. Your Spanish will drastically improve.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 16, 2009)

Billvila hit the nail on the head.

I'd encourage anyone to learn anything they're interested in.  The problem is that if you don't actually USE what you've learned, and regularily, so that neural pathways get established inside your brain, you forget it.

I spoke English to my father and he spoke Ukrainian to me.  To this day I can still understand Ukrainian almost as well as English, but I can barely speak a word of the stuff.  I recognize the words when I hear them, but when I try to speak in Ukrainian, I can't think of the word I want, and I can't pronounce it either.  It took 20 years for those neural pathways on understanding the Ukrainian language to get built up in my brain, but the neural pathways to the memory to think of the words and to the muscles in my face and tongue to pronounce them properly were never used, and to this day I know what the word sounds like, but am unable to pronounce them.  It's analagous to knowing what you want to draw, but when pencil comes to paper, it just doesn't look as good as the image in your mind that you wanted to draw.

So, keep that in mind.  It's great to learn stuff, but unless you use it, the brain will tag it as "not needed" and it'll get replaced with other stuff your brain considers more important to keep.


----------

